# Problem loading installer



## Prometheus05Dev (Mar 18, 2020)

Hello,
the installation of FreeBSD does not seem to be possible on my laptop. The img booted successfully and my selections was multi user mode to get the installer. But instead of showing up, there were only awkward fonts on my screen as seen in the picture. If you could help me, it would be great, because my wish is it to use this OS. 

The picture was too large for the forum. It is below.









						IMG_20200318_151403.jpg
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------

